# 330i, Natural Brown, ZHP...Black or Silver Cube Trim???



## dcrocker (Dec 12, 2004)

I am about to order one of these and am trying to decide on the trim. I haven't
been able to see one in person, unfortunately. It seems like the silver cube
would be a nice accent on the dash but I'm wondering what it would look like
on the doors. Please help me decide.

I saw some of the other threads on color and found the computer generated image
from Terry Kennedy. If someone has actual photos of alpine + NB + ZHP with
both trims (dash and doors), please post them.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

dcrocker said:


> I saw some of the other threads on color and found the computer generated image from Terry Kennedy. If someone has actual photos of alpine + NB + ZHP with both trims (dash and doors), please post them.


Unfortunately, I'm traveling right now and that CD isn't in my road kit. Sorry...


----------



## icemanjs4 (Dec 1, 2004)

HAHAH Dan, that's too funny. I've been having this exact same debate for the past two weeks trying to get answers. I wasn't able to find a single pic of the NB with silver cube trim. What I did notice is that one of the best features of the NB interior is that the inner doors are tan with a black armrest. What I found disturbing is that on the coupes, the armrest would actually be mostly silver cube. However I am buying a sedan, so the armrest remains black. At that point, it's only the trim piece that's silver - and I think that will look quite sporty.

What I have come up with is that you CAN swap out the trim later on. There seem to be lots of options, ie Birch, Maple, Myrtle for woods, and Black cube, and brushed aluminum for metals (or even the shadow gray from the M3). This seems to be a fairly common do it yourself project - and the trim is around 500- 1000 dollars from what I am hearing. Let me know what you decide.

I personally just placed my order today for a Silver-Gray 330i ZHP with NB interior and Silver cube trim - i sure hope it looks good! 

Jeremy



dcrocker said:


> I am about to order one of these and am trying to decide on the trim. I
> haven't
> been able to see one in person, unfortunately. It seems like the silver cube
> would be a nice accent on the dash but I'm wondering what it would look like
> ...


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Silver cube looks like ass, but is tolerable with a black interior. Maybe it'd look okay with gray, I doubt it, but it will definitely look worse than ass with natural brown or beige.

All IMHO, of course. :angel:


----------



## JAWJr (May 4, 2004)

I think the black cube trim would go best with your combo. I think it would pair well with the darker brown leather, and all the black of the dash and all. I just don't think the silver would work, imho.

~Jon


----------



## icemanjs4 (Dec 1, 2004)

Yeah real nice reply... Geeez. Hey I finally found a picture of the natty brown with silver cube. I think it looks great. The reason I chose silver cube is - while driving - i'll be looking at the black dash with silver trim. I'd be disappointed if I were staring at a black dash with black trim (what trim - is what i'd be thinking).

http://www.my330i.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=2195

Scroll to the 3rd picture. let me know what you think!



swchang said:


> Silver cube looks like ass, but is tolerable with a black interior. Maybe it'd look okay with gray, I doubt it, but it will definitely look worse than ass with natural brown or beige.
> 
> All IMHO, of course. :angel:


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

icemanjs4 said:


> Yeah real nice reply... Geeez. Hey I finally found a picture of the natty brown with silver cube. I think it looks great. The reason I chose silver cube is - while driving - i'll be looking at the black dash with silver trim. I'd be disappointed if I were staring at a black dash with black trim (what trim - is what i'd be thinking).
> 
> http://www.my330i.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=2195
> 
> Scroll to the 3rd picture. let me know what you think!


I guess it looks all right. I actually posted that without reading that you already ordered your car like that. I still prefer black cube with that leather, though...


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 13, 2004)

JAWJr said:


> I think the black cube trim would go best with your combo. I think it would pair well with the darker brown leather, and all the black of the dash and all. I just don't think the silver would work, imho.
> 
> ~Jon


 :stupid: 
If the trim was brushed aluminum, then then it would go well with the DB leather. Since it's the cube pattern I personally, would go with the black cube trim.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

I think that I would go with the black cube with natural brown.


----------



## BE1w330 (Nov 11, 2004)

I just ordered my 330Ci ZHP for ED in March. I went with the sparkling graphite, natural brown leather and the black cube. I test drove a 330i ZHP with the black cube and liked that the black cube broke up the dash with a different patter, not a different color.

Wish me luck, now the wait til March!! :bigpimp: :bigpimp:


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

dcrocker said:


> I am about to order one of these and am trying to decide on the trim. I haven't been able to see one in person, unfortunately. It seems like the silver cube
> would be a nice accent on the dash but I'm wondering what it would look like
> on the doors. Please help me decide.
> 
> ...


Go with your intuition here. While I don't have AW, but rather Imola, I do have NB leather. The key to my choice for trim was contrast. Since NB interior has major accents of black trim already associated with it (dash, etc.) the black cube trim can do nothing but get lost in that abyss of black. It may be a different pattern, but nonetheless it's still black. If you want to set the interior apart and give it some color contrast, then get the silver.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

Here's AW + NB with the wood.
I really like it - seems to blend the best IMHO (but there are a lot of environmentalist types on this board that dont like wood...)


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

I have the Myrtle Wood trim with the Natural Brown, I think it's the best trim with NB. I don't see why you can't order MW trim with the ZHP and I don't understand why if you get leather in the ZHP that the wheel, shift boot & parking brake remain Alcantara.


----------



## dcrocker (Dec 12, 2004)

icemanjs4 said:


> Yeah real nice reply... Geeez. Hey I finally found a picture of the natty brown with silver cube. I think it looks great. The reason I chose silver cube is - while driving - i'll be looking at the black dash with silver trim. I'd be disappointed if I were staring at a black dash with black trim (what trim - is what i'd be thinking).
> 
> http://www.my330i.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=2195
> 
> Scroll to the 3rd picture. let me know what you think!


Thanks for the link. I think I like both trims about the same which is why it's hard for
me to to decide. At this point, I'm thinking the silver might be a bit too busy and
distracting. The black seems to be more understated. As someone else pointed out,
it is a bit reflective with the cube pattern so it does stand out a bit, but not too much.

Thanks for the all the replies.

Dan


----------



## equ (Aug 11, 2004)

I love the natural brown with black cube (in imola red). Everyone riding compliments. It leaves the dash all black which is fine (not distracting).


----------



## mandms7 (Feb 28, 2004)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Here's AW + NB with the wood.
> I really like it - seems to blend the best IMHO (but there are a lot of environmentalist types on this board that dont like wood...)


I agree. I think this combination looks fantastic!


----------



## dcrocker (Dec 12, 2004)

equ said:


> I love the natural brown with black cube (in imola red). Everyone riding compliments. It leaves the dash all black which is fine (not distracting).


I agree. With red, the NB would look really nice. If I were into red, that's what I would
get. But, I'm not so much into red. :dunno:

Dan


----------



## icemanjs4 (Dec 1, 2004)

equ said:


> I love the natural brown with black cube (in imola red). Everyone riding compliments. It leaves the dash all black which is fine (not distracting).


 :dunno: I have to disagree - who find the trim distracting in the first place? The problem with the black cube trim is - you don't really notice a trim at all. It's just a bit of black that doesn't quite blend in with the rest of the black. I personally like trim to accent the car - that's the whole point of the trim in the first place. If you can't see the trim, then the whole dash just looks kind of boring to me.

I agree though - I really wanted to get either wood or Brushed aluminum - why can't they make the ZHP available with all trim options? Same with the steering wheel - I think I would have preferred the leather M-wheel. But the more i sit in these cars - the more tha alcantara is growing on me.


----------



## Arthur (Sep 11, 2004)

I have the n/b and black cube. Its the best combo. Silver and brown clash pretty bad, while the black blends in with the car. The n/b splits up the interior with the sides. and the seats are two tone brown/black. You don't need more eye candy. IMHO...


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

icemanjs4 said:


> :dunno: I have to disagree - who find the trim distracting in the first place? The problem with the black cube trim is - you don't really notice a trim at all. It's just a bit of black that doesn't quite blend in with the rest of the black. I personally like trim to accent the car - that's the whole point of the trim in the first place. If you can't see the trim, then the whole dash just looks kind of boring to me.
> 
> I agree though - I really wanted to get either wood or Brushed aluminum - why can't they make the ZHP available with all trim options? Same with the steering wheel - I think I would have preferred the leather M-wheel. But the more i sit in these cars - the more tha alcantara is growing on me.


I'd go with the Black Cube trim on the Natural Brown. The NB is accented with black on the dash, doors, center console/armrest. It is essentially a two-tone interior already unlike Sand or Grey which covers everything. I think the Silver cube is almost like adding a 3rd color in the interior and it almost looks like you're "trying too hard" to do something dramatic with the interior.


----------

